# Seat Post and Cage Buys



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Looking at getting a Campy Record seat post and new bottle cages. 

Just how light is the Campy seat post? I can't find the exact #'s. As far as bottle cages go, what is lightweight, black in color, and won't break my bank? I'm not really sure I wnat to spend $50 on a cage . . . . . . Thanks.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

For the cage go with the Tacx Tao and according to probikekit.com the Campy Record Seat post weighs 185gm. Check out the probikekit.com thread if you want details about them.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

The Campy post is not too light.
Here is a pic of their shortest record post 192 gr,
I like the Alien 150 gr if you dont need setback or the Token 146 gr. I just got with setback was lighter than the Alien + has setback & is cheaper 89 bucks vs 120
Of course if you dont need setback you can do much better weight wise with a M2 racer at 78 grams for a 250mm. Of course it costs a little more 
Also for bottle cages I like the BTP cages.
I had Tacx Tao but the weight was 88gr a pair
compared to 35 for a pair of the BTP's with screws


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Where can I find the BTP cages and M2 seat post?? Never heard of either until now. Thanks!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Here is the BTP site
http://www.b-t-p.de/BTP-English/btp-english.html

& M2
http://m2racer.com/products.php?entry=products&id=15

Quite a few places carry their products
Like Fairwheel
http://fairwheelbikes.com/

I bought my BTP's at Odds & Endos but I think their out.
http://www.oddsandendos.com/

But other have them just do a google.
Good Luck


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I agree with Flying on the choice of parts and also fairwheelbikes. Fairwheel will ship quickly and make sure your 100% satisfied with your purchase. The owner of the shop is on this site with the user name Woz.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Great suggestions guys. Wow that M2 is some serious money! Flying; how do you like the function of the BTP cages? Do they hold bottles well and can they be used w/any bottles??? Thanks.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I decided to go straight to the factory in Taiwan. Exustar carbon cages at 21-25 grams apiece for $20. Not too bad.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes the BTP cages are working great. I have never had a bottle come loose or bounce out. They are very secure.
BTP makes quite a few styles too.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

look at the KCNC Ti Pro lite post at 116 grams (27.2 x 250mm) for under $90 a much better deal than anything else out there.

jeremy


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Cages: ControlTech make some light ones @ 23-25g each and too too much money.

Seatposts:
If you want carbon a setback. Look at the ControlTech COMP RPm model that was 149g for a 27. x 300 size. Or a Deda Black Stick Mag @ 154g

If you want carbon without the setback, then M2 Racer will be the lightest.
Aluminum without setback:

Extralite RoadPost XS 27.2. x 240mm 119g
KCNC Ti Pro Lite 27.2 x 250mm 114-118g 
New Ultimate 27.2 x 250mm 110-115g

BTW: I carry the M2 racer and Extralite if you need them.

Any of the choices made by other posters and well as meyslef are good choices. The CT is the BEST post for the bang for the buck in CF.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

DIRTBOY; What's your M2 Racer pricing??? Maybe a link to your site? Thanks!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I PM you.

My sales site: www.sales.light-bikes.com


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey Flying! Do you own an M2 Carbon seat post? If so, any issues? I'm 5'9" and 142 lbs. w/fair road conditions here in the North East. I'm worried about cracking an M2 with my daily rider? Thoughts? 

I'm gonna snag those BTP cages from Fairwheel (BTW). They seemed very nice and helpful on the phone. Thanks!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

JetSpeed said:


> Hey Flying! Do you own an M2 Carbon seat post? If so, any issues? I'm 5'9" and 142 lbs. w/fair road conditions here in the North East. I'm worried about cracking an M2 with my daily rider? Thoughts?
> 
> I'm gonna snag those BTP cages from Fairwheel (BTW). They seemed very nice and helpful on the phone. Thanks!



Hi Jet
No I do not own a M2 post. Would be nice but I tend to need setback on my post. So I am running a Token MonoQ
It is 144 grams & cost 89 bucks from Ernie at Pro Cycling Discount on Ebay
http://stores.ebay.com/Professional-Cycling-Discount
I do know quite a few guys run that M2 post though & I have never heard of a problem. At your weight I am sure you will be fine.

Yes Fairwheel is great to work with. usually it is Jason who answers the phone aka: MadCow on the fairwheel forum & also on weight weenies.
He is a wealth of information.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Great thanks. I dealt w/Jason and he though that MAYBE the M2 MIGHT not last 
on my roads AND as a daily rider. He wasn't totally sure kind of a coin toss guess; It just got me wondering. ???????????????????????????????
I did by the BTP cages a few hours ago. Thanks man!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Good choice, Jason is the best!


----------

